# How did you stop/hold the gear



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

How did you stop/hold the gear on an old beld direct drive type trawl winch without letting the warp run back or having the belt slipping?


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

The one i used Till the boat sank was belt drive, Pull a lever to tighten the belt and the winch would haul. then to hold simply apply the drum brakes.


----------



## bill dial (Nov 26, 2010)

billyboy said:


> The one i used Till the boat sank was belt drive, Pull a lever to tighten the belt and the winch would haul. then to hold simply apply the drum brakes.


As billy says keep belt just on grip till you apply brake band tightend on then release belt or jockey wheel to run


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for that lads


----------



## finnan (Aug 17, 2011)

Winches had a mechanical paul which was a metal arm that sat betwen teeth in geering to stop winch running back.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

finnan said:


> Winches had a mechanical paul which was a metal arm that sat betwen teeth in geering to stop winch running back.


When it went wrong whilst using the Pawl and a tooth snapped off it was something of a task to make a "new" tooth using shoulder bolt's.


----------

